# Pensacola Inshore Fishing Report and Fishin Chix Tournament with Capt Wes Rozier



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow...what a couple of weeks for fishing and weather!!!!!

Used only 3 lures

7m mirrolure

chugbug

white 1/4 jig with nylon hair

fished Big Lagoon...Pensacola Bay...SR Sound and the pass.

lots of spanish

lots of blue fish

few nice size specks but plenty of small fish in SR Sound

enjoy

capt wes rozier

http://www.captwesrozier.com


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

these pictures are of my Indigeaux fishing team fishing the Fishin Chix tournament

My wife Kelly won 1st in Lady fish, 3rd blue fish and 3rd over all lady angler

My daughter Lindsay won 1st in spanish with a 6.88lb fish...woohoo!!!!

My daughter Katie won 1st in speckle trout

Erin a friend won 2nd in blue fish

And we took 1st in Boat!

we used one lure all day a 7m mirrolure!

enjoy
capt wes rozier


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

the last picture


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Great pics Wes. What's up with all the African Pomps lately?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Man those are some very healthy Spanish!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Great job man! You won me some good money! I had bets on that you were going to win fishin chix! Haha congrats!


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

nice job, you got to love those SeaArks.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Those are some very healthy Spanish

Scott


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's good fishing and smiling faces to show for it way to go Capt


----------



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

where in the big lagoon is that (closest to what building is fine), and which pictures are from that area? Just looking to hit some bigger spanish, what lures were they hitting on? I"m assuming the chugbug, was that it?


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Capt. Wes Rules !!


----------

